
Would You Survive a Merger with AI? - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/76/language/you-wont-survive-a-merger-with-ai
======
kungito
"being you" is impossible to define. We change every second. Do people survive
changing relationship status? Are they still "them" when they start doing the
dishes or decide that "they aren't going to take this shit anymore"?

------
arpa
It's a "ship of Theseus" problem if you replace parts of the brain. It's a
subjective experience/continuity of qualia problem if you make a copy of a
"self". It's no problem if you disregard self as an illusion.

------
NotSammyHagar
Dup to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21145500](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21145500)
which has more comments.

